# Bad CV joint, or something else?



## toozie21 (Mar 2, 2016)

I have a 2015 Sentra with about 75k on it. The last month or so, I've developed a click coming from the front driver tire area.

The click seems to occur when going straight ot turning right only. It is regulated with speed, so it makes me think it is related to the tire or axle. The faster I go, the louder and quicker it gets. It seems to cut out when going below 35mph usually though. Left turns seem to never have a problem. If it doesn't start when the car is cold, it certainly happens soon after.

One final piece of info. When I pulled into my driveway today, I heard a clunk coming from the front of my car. Nothing is hanging down, and it only happened when I hit the front lip of the driveway at reasonable speed ( we don't have a top coat on the streets yet, so it is more of a bump than a normal driveway). In hindsight, I've heard this sound one or two other times since the clicking started.

Any thoughts? Could brakes have something to do with it?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## toozie21 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sorry, I mean a 2013.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Could be a worn CV joint. You'll get clicking noises when turning. One of the most common and most noticeable symptoms of a bad or failing CV axle shaft assembly is an audible clicking noise when making turns. When CV axles become excessively worn, the joints will become loose and click when turning. Here's a video clip that will help in the diagnosis:


----------

